
Ask HN: What has been your pro usage of your Macbook/Laptop for development? - rvalue
I am software engineer by profession and have a Macbook Pro (2013 version) with 2.6Ghz Quad Core i7, 16GB 1600MHz DDR3 memory and a 1TB drive<p>Over the years, I have pushed this machine to its limits by doing these things
1. Running Docker with multiple VMs for experimenting scaling
2. Learning Kafka+Zookeeper Producer&#x2F;Consumers
3. Scraping a free news website
4. Using GNU Parallel to run various compute tasks
5. Debugging large projects in IntelliJ IDEA
6. Transcoding Media files
7. Running Google Chrome<p>Would like to get more data to make a measured decision of whether to upgrade my machine to a new setup. I would like to learn your pro-usages that have run your machine hot to death with your laptop config.<p>PS: There is always the option to offload intensive tasks to EC2 instances but I like to keep things local for most purposes
======
mattbillenstein
Docker on a mac is such a hog - I prefer Linux for dev nowadays.

